# Ta-Jon boy



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

super cute! :wub: 

here he is:

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

enjoy!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Tammy must have just put him up because I was checking her site early yesterday and she had none available.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Precious! :wub2:

I'm just curious...

Has anybody heard of his mother? I remeber seeing Dresden Doll in many maltese pedigress but all those pedigrees were from malts in Korea(yes, I like looking at Korean maltese pedigrees ) When I googled the name I found no Dresden kennel


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 31 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754634


> Precious! :wub2:
> 
> I'm just curious...
> 
> Has anybody heard of his mother? I remeber seeing Dresden Doll in many maltese pedigress but all those pedigrees were from malts in Korea(yes, I like looking at Korean maltese pedigrees ) When I googled the name I found no Dresden kennel [/B]


She could be an import some breeders do bring in Malts from other countries to get in "new" blood.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like the sire has a lot of Pashes background.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

He sure is super cute.

I don't know much about the dam's kennel, but the kennel name is Bianca. "Dresden Doll" is like "China Doll" as Dresden is a town in Germany and they made beautiful porceline dolls there. 

I did find the dam in the Maltese database and she goes back to some older American lines. In fact she is related to both my Cadeau and my Cloud. Cool huh?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 31 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754654


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 31 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754634





> Precious! :wub2:
> 
> I'm just curious...
> 
> Has anybody heard of his mother? I remeber seeing Dresden Doll in many maltese pedigress but all those pedigrees were from malts in Korea(yes, I like looking at Korean maltese pedigrees  ) When I googled the name I found no Dresden kennel [/B]


She could be an import some breeders do bring in Malts from other countries to get in "new" blood.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bianca's Dresden Doll is an American bred bith. Her dam, Ch. Bianca's Barbie Doll, won and Award of Merit against a very strong entry at the 2005 Westminster Kennel Club Show. Here's a link to the video and she is being shown by Luke Ericht.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2005/...ed/maltese.html


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Apr 1 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755351


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 31 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754654





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 31 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754634





> Precious! :wub2:
> 
> I'm just curious...
> 
> Has anybody heard of his mother? I remeber seeing Dresden Doll in many maltese pedigress but all those pedigrees were from malts in Korea(yes, I like looking at Korean maltese pedigrees  ) When I googled the name I found no Dresden kennel [/B]


She could be an import some breeders do bring in Malts from other countries to get in "new" blood.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bianca's Dresden Doll is an American bred bith. Her dam, Ch. Bianca's Barbie Doll, won and Award of Merit against a very strong entry at the 2005 Westminster Kennel Club Show. Here's a link to the video and she is being shown by Luke Ericht.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2005/...ed/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh interesting. Thanks for the info! And thanks Carina!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh he is sooo cute! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!
Ta-Jon is my favorite :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i knew i shouldn't have looked, omg he's precious :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 1 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755370


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Apr 1 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755351





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 31 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754654





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 31 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754634





> Precious! :wub2:
> 
> I'm just curious...
> 
> Has anybody heard of his mother? I remeber seeing Dresden Doll in many maltese pedigress but all those pedigrees were from malts in Korea(yes, I like looking at Korean maltese pedigrees  ) When I googled the name I found no Dresden kennel [/B]


She could be an import some breeders do bring in Malts from other countries to get in "new" blood.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bianca's Dresden Doll is an American bred bith. Her dam, Ch. Bianca's Barbie Doll, won and Award of Merit against a very strong entry at the 2005 Westminster Kennel Club Show. Here's a link to the video and she is being shown by Luke Ericht.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2005/...ed/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh interesting. Thanks for the info! And thanks Carina!
[/B][/QUOTE]

i found the dam's pedigree, if you're interested.  

http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/gene...p;db=maltol.dbw

hehe, i just love learning about pedigrees.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 2 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756219


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 1 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755370





> QUOTE (MaryH @ Apr 1 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755351





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 31 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754654





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 31 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754634





> Precious! :wub2:
> 
> I'm just curious...
> 
> Has anybody heard of his mother? I remeber seeing Dresden Doll in many maltese pedigress but all those pedigrees were from malts in Korea(yes, I like looking at Korean maltese pedigrees  ) When I googled the name I found no Dresden kennel [/B]


She could be an import some breeders do bring in Malts from other countries to get in "new" blood.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bianca's Dresden Doll is an American bred bith. Her dam, Ch. Bianca's Barbie Doll, won and Award of Merit against a very strong entry at the 2005 Westminster Kennel Club Show. Here's a link to the video and she is being shown by Luke Ericht.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2005/...ed/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh interesting. Thanks for the info! And thanks Carina!
[/B][/QUOTE]

i found the dam's pedigree, if you're interested.  

http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/gene...p;db=maltol.dbw

hehe, i just love learning about pedigrees. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I do too, with malts from ALL countries


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756553


> I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.[/B]


Hey you should introduce yourself to the forum in this section: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=3

Glad you joined us! I am sorry about your lost of Bently. 

Those are two top breeders you have chosen and many members on this forum have malts from them.

(Finally, a new member that has chosen two great breeders to get a pup from )


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756553


> I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.[/B]



"Get him Get him" - I want to watch him grow :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 31 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754630


> Tammy must have just put him up because I was checking her site early yesterday and she had none available. [/B]


.........tell "me" to stop looking, will ya!!!!! Hmmmmmm, what ya lookin' for????


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756563


> QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756553





> I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.[/B]


Hey you should introduce yourself to the forum in this section: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=3

Glad you joined us! I am sorry about your lost of Bently. 

Those are two top breeders you have chosen and many members on this forum have malts from them.

(Finally, a new member that has chosen two great breeders to get a pup from )
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wish I could take credit for being so smart but I actually got the names of the breeders from this site. After researching every breeder topic and response, those are 2 of the names that seemed to come up the most and with the most positve feedback. I am torn between which puppy to go with and am horrible with decisions to begin with. On one hand I am leaning toward Bonnie's pup because he was born after Bentley passed away - very silly I know but that thought keeps going through my mind. And on the other hand I am leaning towards Tammy's pup because he is available now and so cute and I already named him Truman - another silly reason. All in all, I just want a healthy puppy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756581


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756563





> QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756553





> I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.[/B]


Hey you should introduce yourself to the forum in this section: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=3

Glad you joined us! I am sorry about your lost of Bently. 

Those are two top breeders you have chosen and many members on this forum have malts from them.

(Finally, a new member that has chosen two great breeders to get a pup from )
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wish I could take credit for being so smart but I actually got the names of the breeders from this site. After researching every breeder topic and response, those are 2 of the names that seemed to come up the most and with the most positve feedback. I am torn between which puppy to go with and am horrible with decisions to begin with. On one hand I am leaning toward Bonnie's pup because he was born after Bentley passed away - very silly I know but that thought keeps going through my mind. And on the other hand I am leaning towards Tammy's pup because he is available now and so cute and I already named him Truman - another silly reason. All in all, I just want a healthy puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But at least you researched first! Most of the time, we do the researching for them! LOL
Tammy's pup is only $1000 that is a great price for a malt pup :thumbsup: Did Bonnie send you any pictures of the pup she has?


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756587


> QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756581





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756563





> QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756553





> I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.[/B]


Hey you should introduce yourself to the forum in this section: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=3

Glad you joined us! I am sorry about your lost of Bently. 

Those are two top breeders you have chosen and many members on this forum have malts from them.

(Finally, a new member that has chosen two great breeders to get a pup from )
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wish I could take credit for being so smart but I actually got the names of the breeders from this site. After researching every breeder topic and response, those are 2 of the names that seemed to come up the most and with the most positve feedback. I am torn between which puppy to go with and am horrible with decisions to begin with. On one hand I am leaning toward Bonnie's pup because he was born after Bentley passed away - very silly I know but that thought keeps going through my mind. And on the other hand I am leaning towards Tammy's pup because he is available now and so cute and I already named him Truman - another silly reason. All in all, I just want a healthy puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But at least you researched first! Most of the time, we do the researching for them! LOL
Tammy's pup is only $1000 that is a great price for a malt pup :thumbsup: Did Bonnie send you any pictures of the pup she has?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Bonnie sent some pictures yesterday. The puppy is only a month old so I can't really get a good feel for what he is going to look like from the pictures.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756596


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756587





> QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756581





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756563





> QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756553





> I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.[/B]


Hey you should introduce yourself to the forum in this section: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=3

Glad you joined us! I am sorry about your lost of Bently. 

Those are two top breeders you have chosen and many members on this forum have malts from them.

(Finally, a new member that has chosen two great breeders to get a pup from )
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wish I could take credit for being so smart but I actually got the names of the breeders from this site. After researching every breeder topic and response, those are 2 of the names that seemed to come up the most and with the most positve feedback. I am torn between which puppy to go with and am horrible with decisions to begin with. On one hand I am leaning toward Bonnie's pup because he was born after Bentley passed away - very silly I know but that thought keeps going through my mind. And on the other hand I am leaning towards Tammy's pup because he is available now and so cute and I already named him Truman - another silly reason. All in all, I just want a healthy puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But at least you researched first! Most of the time, we do the researching for them! LOL
Tammy's pup is only $1000 that is a great price for a malt pup :thumbsup: Did Bonnie send you any pictures of the pup she has?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Bonnie sent some pictures yesterday. The puppy is only a month old so I can't really get a good feel for what he is going to look like from the pictures.
[/B][/QUOTE]

i'm so sorry about your loss. :bysmilie: RIP, bentley. :grouphug: 

in my opinion, all of bonnie's pups turn out beautiful. just look at the bonnie babies on SM. i just love the darling look she consistently produces. 

the ta-jon boy is absolutely precious, too. :wub:

angel and ta-jon are among my favorite breeders. in my opinion, you just can't lose with either one.  

what's the ta-jon boy's personality like? are you looking for a low-key, mellow baby, or are you wanting one a little more upbeat? i think a fluff's personality/temperament is just as important as his/her looks. you would want one whose personality matches yours.  responsible breeders usually try to match a buyer up with a puppy whose personality is compatible with the buyer's. personally, i like my fluffs to be on the mellow side because i'm a very laid-back person myself. 

if the ta-jon boy's personality isn't what you're looking for in a pup, i'd say the bonnie baby would definitely be worth waiting for. good luck with your search!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Bonnie's Angels are all GORGEOUS! :wub: Trust your instincts...the right puppy for you is worth the wait! Good Luck!!


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

you may also want to consider which "look" you prefer. the ta-jon pup seems to have the more classic maltese look whereas bonnie palmer's pups tend to have more of the babydoll face. seems silly but when you're choosing between two great names, you're splitting hairs.

either way, best of luck to you.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (LAL @ Apr 3 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756553


> I lost my 4 year old Bentley on Christmas Eve and am finally checking out new puppies. I am either going to get the available baby boy from Tammy at Ta-Jon or Bonnie Palmer has a one month old boy that will be available in June. I have been in contact with both for about a month now. Any thoughts? I am totally torn.[/B]




so sorry abt Bentley, dex is from bonnie- and i love her babies- but everyone raves about ta-jon boys and hes adorable-bonnies tend to have more of that baby doll face as was already mentioned but both are great breeders...good luck!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

In my very limited experience, I see a big difference between Bonnie's Angels and Tajon's. Bonnie's have baby doll heads with smaller features than Tajon's. It seems like Tajon ones nip some, at least as puppies (a few Tajon parents have mentioned it online...) It might be something they grow out of, though...Overall both breeders are tops and both produce beautiful Malts!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759136


> In my very limited experience, I see a big difference between Bonnie's Angels and Tajon's. Bonnie's have baby doll heads with smaller features than Tajon's. It seems like Tajon ones nip some, at least as puppies (a few Tajon parents have mentioned it online...) It might be something they grow out of, though...Overall both breeders are tops and both produce beautiful Malts![/B]


i don't know if you can attribute nipping to a breeder... 

i agree w/ the appearance differences. i think bonnie's angels are some of the most beautiful babies i have ever seen. i adore their doll faces. ta-jon has more of a classic maltese look but still very cute imo. paddy is a ta-jon boy, and he is the sweetest boy ever. i would not hesitate to go back to tammy for my next maltese. on the other hand, bonnie palmer would be the other high contender! everytime i see pics of her babies, like casanova, i just melt :wub: 

gluck w/ your decision... i don't think you could go wrong either way :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tammy's dogs are well known for their excellent, outgoing, active temperaments. And Tammy told me exactly what Soda's personality was like. I went to her to get that particular attitude because I wanted a dog that would do well in performance events. Soda Pop has been precisely what Tammy said he would be. As a matter of fact, I went back to a litter out of one of Tammy's boys for my next dog because I specifically wanted a dog that would have that personality and excel in agility. It was very important to Tammy and myself that we have a perfect match. I purchased Soda without seeing him in person because I trust Tammy's ability to evaluate her dogs implicitly. 

Nipping is normal behavior for any puppy of any breed. The more high energy, the more trouble you can expect them to find! That's part of the fun!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 8 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759273


> Tammy's dogs are well known for their excellent, outgoing, active temperaments. And Tammy told me exactly what Soda's personality was like. I went to her to get that particular attitude because I wanted a dog that would do well in performance events. Soda Pop has been precisely what Tammy said he would be. As a matter of fact, I went back to a litter out of one of Tammy's boys for my next dog because I specifically wanted a dog that would have that personality and excel in agility. It was very important to Tammy and myself that we have a perfect match. I purchased Soda without seeing him in person because I trust Tammy's ability to evaluate her dogs implicitly.
> 
> Nipping is normal behavior for any puppy of any breed. The more high energy, the more trouble you can expect them to find! That's part of the fun![/B]


I agree, if I was getting an agility dog, I would definitely go for a Tajon pup over a Bonnie pup. They do seem very high-energy.


----------

